# XT862 5.7.906 Update FXZ DST



## mhous33

http://forum.xda-dev...97#post23801297


----------



## mhous33

just updated op with full 906 system, deodexed app and framework, and updated dst mod.


----------



## roblav96

nice work! thanks dude


----------



## Hashcode

This is awesome. Nice work.


----------



## bilboso

Is it working on Bell Milestone 3 - XT860?


----------



## mhous33

Not getting email notifications for some reason, just realized there were replies...



roblav96 said:


> Is it working on Bell Milestone 3 - XT860?


this will not likely work on the xt860, but you have 2.3.6 available, this is still 2.3.4.


----------



## lolitsjimme

How do i install this with safestrap? Safe system disabled or enabled?


----------



## mhous33

lolitsjimme said:


> How do i install this with safestrap? Safe system disabled or enabled?


the official safe strap doesn't allow installing zip files in non safe mode.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhous33

just updated the dst mod, check op for changes


----------



## mhous33

maybe this description will be a little clearer than just the list from the op...

dst, or "development software team" is generic motorola software. back in the old days when the original motorola razr was popular, dst firmware was sought after (especially by folks on vzw) because unlike the stock software that was locked down by qualcomm's brew ui, it had the generic motorola ui which was infinitely more customizable. in addition to this, it had no carrier-specific branding or add-ons.
my mod attempts to recreate this dst goodness for the xt862 by unlocking the wireless tether, removing all carrier-specific branding and bloat, and adding some useful components from other droid 3 software.


----------



## mhous33

dst mod updated:

extra wallpapers are now built into the stock wallpaper gallery rather than being dumped into a folder in internal memory

BlurHome2 270 degree rotation enabled

zipaligned for better performance

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhous33

changed dropbox links to mediafire because my public links have been temporarily suspended for generating excessive traffic.


----------



## Aldonio

I think I screwed up something, I tried to install the dst mod with clockwork recovery after installing the 5.7.906 update, but I finished with a boot loop, and I restored the SBF, but now my phone doesn't detect any mobile networks (neither Global, GSM or CDMA).

I think it has to do with the lines with "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]motorola.update_nv", is there a way to revert what those lines did?[/background]


----------



## mhous33

Updated op: cleaned it up and added link to 5.7.906 fxz (no system). DST Toolbox coming soon...


----------



## mhous33

DST Toolbox is up.


----------



## mhous33

update to toolbox including:

ability to flash custom bootlogo by naming it "logoCustom.bin" and placing it in the /sdcard/DST/.logo/ directory. Default logoCustom.bin is a hellomoto one i made.

ability to create desktop launcher with sl4a (scripting layer for android).

ability to customize desktop launcher icon with Zoom.

Instructions are in the readme file. enjoy!


----------



## mhous33

minor and probably final update to the dst toolbox. cleaned up the menu a little, made custom icon larger, and added blur wallpaper gallery to replace dst wallpaper gallery. enjoy!


----------



## mhous33

ok, i lied; here's another dst toolbox update. pretty major overhaul.
-initial startup checks are no longer necessary
-works on both odexed and deodexed systems
-new launcher apk, thanks to Tasker App Factory! (no longer need Zoom for custom widget icon)
-sl4a r5 is included
-moved DST directory to internal storage, no longer need sdcard
-reduced package size by almost half

happy 4th of July


----------



## mhous33

*update 7/15/12*

flashing boot logo is broken on previous release due to incorrect md5 value in the script; fixed in this version
-easier to understand way to toggle stock/custom boot logos and bootanimations with new hellomoto bootanimation to match hellomoto logo
-latest version of scripting layer for android (sl4a_r6.apk)

enjoy!


----------



## mhous33

*update 8/7/12*

ok i know i said it before, but this is more than likely the final release of dst toolbox for d3. added ability to flash stock/custom fonts, removed wallpapers as they added alot of bulk, cleaned up script a little more.


----------

